# First Peacock Bass



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

I caught these two tonight just outside Ft. Lauderdale, FL, on Pee Dee jig heads w/chartreuse tails, bouncing them off bottom just around lily pads in a canal NW of Ft. Lauderdale.
I caught a little LM bass Sunday evening, and saw one of these follow a jig that evening.
These are beautful fish, and I understand they come a lot bigger.
Enjoy:




lmj


----------



## wright7414 (Mar 30, 2007)

Beautiful fish


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

Nice looking fish


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

The colors on that second fish are great. That is one of the fish on my list "To Catch" I hope to catch one sometime soon. Congrats and hopefully you will rip into a big one...


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

Very nice! I've always wanted to fish for those guys.


----------



## FSHNERIE (Mar 5, 2005)

Next go for a Snakehead.


----------



## 1st shirt (Jan 11, 2008)

When I was in the USAF I was stationed in Central America, Panama. Used to fish for Peacock in the canal and lake Gatune. Sure was a blast. Best day was over 200 fish and didn't keep anything under about 2 lbs. The squadron had a big fish fry the next day. Sure would like to do that one more time. Really nice looking fish. Congrats!


----------



## dumbagain (Jul 10, 2006)

where in fort lauderdale area did you catch them?
my brothers in pompano beach and i'd love to get into some of those!

you fishing a canal?


----------



## Columbusslim31 (Sep 1, 2007)

fishdealer04 said:


> The colors on that second fish are great. That is one of the fish on my list "To Catch" I hope to catch one sometime soon. Congrats and hopefully you will rip into a big one...


I agree. It's most definitely a FILC. Great Job LMJ!


----------



## BASmead (Jan 11, 2008)

Sweet, those are pretty fish for sure.


----------



## LittleMiamiJeff (Oct 1, 2005)

dumbagain said:


> where in fort lauderdale area did you catch them?
> my brothers in pompano beach and i'd love to get into some of those!
> 
> you fishing a canal?


Yes, I was fishing a canal on the extreme west end of Sunrise Blvd., just west of the expressway, you can't go any farther west without running out of road and into the canal.
West of there is swamp until you hit the Gulf Coast.
I'm sure there are better places to catch them, but I've seen boats in this canal, just not sure where you'd put in.
Good luck if you get a chance to fish it, I'd love to cast the banks from a boat, would have to be much more productive.
LMJ


----------



## 65redbeard (Mar 12, 2006)

nice fish I have family in pompano but never fished the canels I am going to give it a try
thanks greg


----------



## Paul W (Apr 12, 2009)

Those little Peacocks are alot of fun to catch! I have done a couple trips for them, but unfortunately both trips were not during the optimal time so the guide had us setup with live bait...ugh!! Fishing for them in the miami canals is interesting...you see iguanas, lawn tractors on the bottom, bums under the bridges...lol

Capt Paul


----------

